# Beste Berufswahl für Raider



## grolaurc (8. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

nunja, erstmal was zur virtuellen Person: Tauren, Druide, Kodex des Peons (RvD).

Im Moment bin ich Bergbau (max) und Ingi (max). Nunja, ich frage mich schon echt lange, was nun die beste Berufskombo ist. Also fürs raiden allgemein.

Könnt mir wer helfen?

Mfg
Grolaurc


----------



## neo1986 (8. März 2009)

giebt es sowas??? ist sowas nötig??


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. März 2009)

Gibt es nicht.

Jeder Beruf hat in jedem Fall für seinen Anwender Vorteile. Die Raidvorteile unterscheiden sich jedoch stark.

Ein Alchemist? - Tränke, Flasks etc. sofern Mats vorhanden sind.

Der Lederer z.B. "hatte" mal seine Trommeln als Raid Support. Ggf. kommt ja nochmal was ähnliches wieder.
Ingenieur ist auch keine schlechte Wahl, Briefkasten, Repbot, Munition.
Sollte das tragbare Lexikon der Macht zum Dual-Spec switchen von nem Schriftgelehrten hergestellt werden können wird der Beruf auch nicht unbedeutend. Von Schriftrollen FALLS mal nicht alle Buffs vorhanden sein sollten mal abgesehen.

Da ich nicht alle Berufe kenne spare ich mir weitere Ausführungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist wie mit allem was man sich in WoW aussuchen kann: Etwas "bestes" gibt es nicht.


----------



## cM2003 (9. März 2009)

Wenn du Farmchars hast, dann würde ich dir Lederer und Verzauberkunst empfehlen.
Grund: Als Lederer gibts krasse Enchants und als Verzauberer, eben auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inscription ist interessant, allerdings gibts vergleichbare Schulterenchants für Ruf, so dass der Unterschied nicht so krass ist. Aber zwischen 112 und 40 AP auf Armschienen (glaube ich) ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingenieur bringt net viel im Raid... Briefkasten alle 8 Stunden und wofür brauch man den ernsthaft? Repbot, ok... Aber vor jeder Ini in nicht großer Ferne gibt es einen Händler.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (9. März 2009)

Die besten Raid Berufe sind Juwe/Verz, damit pusht du am besten deine DPS.

biba


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Die besten Raid Berufe sind Juwe/Verz, damit pusht du am besten deine DPS.
> 
> biba



Aha?

Nehmen wir mal nen Magier, der Juwe VZ ist:

2x19 Zaubermacht auf Ringe. = 38 ZM mehr durch VZ.

Juwe-Only Stein gibt 32 ZM. Also 3x32=96 ZM. Allerdings müssen wir die Standardsteine die jeder bekommen kann abziehen. 
Das wäre 3x19 ZM. Also 57 ZM haben nicht Juweliere. Der Juwe hat also einen Bonus von 39 ZM.

VZ: 38 ZM.
Juwe: 39 ZM. 

Nun ist der Magier aber z.B. kein VZ sondern Schmied. Bringt einen Handschuhsockel und einen Armschienensockel. Also 2x19 ZM Steine = 38 ZM.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

VZ: 38 ZM.
Juwe: 39 ZM. 
Schmied: 38 ZM.

Ich denke +1 ZM ist zu vernachlässigen. Demanch sind alle 3 Berufe gleichwertig.

Das ganze kannst du auch z.B. mit Angriffskraft durchrechnen. Oder auch die Inschriften VZ als Vergleich rechnen. Der Bonus liegt immer bei +/- 1-2.

Edit: weiteres Beispiel in Bezug auf den Beitrag von cM2003:

Der Lederer hat 114 Angriffskraft auf Armschienen.
Die beste Armschienen VZ des Verzauberers gibt 50 AP. Bonus durch Lederer: 64 AP.

Der Schriftgelehrte hat 104 AP auf Schulter.
Die beste Ruf-VZ gibt 40 AP. Ergo 64 AP Bonus für Schriftgelehrte.

Leder: 64 AP
Inschrift: 64 AP.

Es ist scheiß egal ;-)


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Es ist scheiß egal ;-)




Nojo...so würd ichs nicht sehen.

Für Naxx nicht nötig klar....aber wer das beste aus seinem Char herausholen will, sitzt oft stdlang mit Taschenrechner und Spreadsheets und überlegt beste Item/Sockel-Kombinationen um im endeffekt paar Punkte hier,paar Punkte dort rauszuholen.

Bsp: Jäger-SV - profitiert schon enorm von Juwe-AGI-Steinchen...

3x 27 AGI anstatt 3x 16 zb ist ein Gewinn von 33 AGI - als SV hast du mehr AP durch AGI als 1=1, dazu noch SdK -> ca. 43 AGI - das erhöht schon AP und Krit, was für NICHT-Juwes nicht erreichbar ist.

Lederer oder Schriftgelehrter mit AP-Verzauberungen zB würde ich auch nicht als gerade wenig nennen (64 AP sind 64 AP, das sind 2 Sockelsteine!).
Ganz zu schweigen, dass die Dinger schon verdammt früh zu haben sind und somit gegen andere einen Vorteil darstellen(gut, wir reden hier jetzt aber von Raiden auf 80). 

Aber was jetzt die beste Kombi ist, ist von Klasse zu Klasse verschieden.....Tatsache ist, dass es wohl 2 herstellbare Berufe sind - die Berufsboni (zB für Kürschner Krit z machen das eher nicht wett.

Und abgesehen davon ob man sich was selber machen kann oder nicht - Alchis profitieren ja länger von Flasks - ist aber rein ne Kostenfrage.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. März 2009)

Also der Ingenieur ist sicherlich nicht der beste Beruf für Raider. Das ist mehr ein Fun-Beruf. Am meisten bringen dir Berufe die deinen Char auch wirklich verstärken. Der Lederer z.B. bringt da schon eine ganze Menge. Seit WotLK hat er auch eigene Verzauberungen für z.B. Armschienen an die keine echten Verzauberungen rankommen. Dazu die Rüstungssets bringen dich schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Ein zweiter guter Beruf wäre sicherlich der Juwe. Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass du mit einem Twink dann auch Bergbau betreibst. 
Die kleinen Vorteile die man durch Verzauberkunst hat, kann man durchaus vernachlässigen. Da muss man sich die Sachen dann entweder aus dem AH kaufen oder einen von der Gilde machen lassen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. März 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Bsp: Jäger-SV - profitiert schon enorm von Juwe-AGI-Steinchen...
> 
> 3x 27 AGI anstatt 3x 16 zb ist ein Gewinn von 33 AGI - als SV hast du mehr AP durch AGI als 1=1, dazu noch SdK -> ca. 43 AGI - das erhöht schon AP und Krit, was für NICHT-Juwes nicht erreichbar ist.



Der SDK gibt nur 10% mehr Stats zumindest anch meinem Wissenstand, ergo ca. 36 Agi. Macht 72 AP. Nicht sonderlich viel mehr. Ebenso nur ca. 0,4% Crit, ist auch nicht die Welt.

Wenn man es wirklich 100%ig haben will stimme ich dir zu das der Juwe im Falle eines Jägers einen kleinen Vorteil hat. 

Aber mal ehrlich, machen 8AP und 0,4% Crit Sieg oder Niederlage in einem Raid aus? Wohl kaum. Ich denke das wird Blizzard genauso sehen und deswegen gibt es bei anderen Berufen nichts vergleichbares mit Agi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wa sden Ingi angeht: Alle 2 min nen dicken Tempowertungsbonus, oder jede Minute ne Rakete mit ca. 1500 Schaden, dazu noch das Sprengzeugs und der ganze andere Kram dürften auch ordentlich Schaden ausmachen. Man muss es nur einzusetzen wissen und das ist wohl der schwierige Teil. Leider lässt sich das nicht 1:1 mal eben durchrechnen wie die anderen Berufe.


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Der SDK gibt nur 10% mehr Stats zumindest anch meinem Wissenstand, ergo ca. 36 Agi. Macht 72 AP. Nicht sonderlich viel mehr. Ebenso nur ca. 0,4% Crit, ist auch nicht die Welt.
> 
> Wenn man es wirklich 100%ig haben will stimme ich dir zu das der Juwe im Falle eines Jägers einen kleinen Vorteil hat.
> 
> ...





1 AGI ist bei Jägern grundsätzlich 1 AP, nur SVs haben da noch Multiplikatoren...genaue Formel weiss ich grad nicht..glaub 1 AGI = 1,43 AP

Ich sag ja ganz und gar nicht, dass es über Sieg und Niederlage entscheidet - aber wie erwähnt, wer das beste aus seinem Char rausholen will, rechnet mit jedem kleinen Punkt.

Was gilt es denn grundsätzlich zu erreichen für den Durchschnitts-DD?

Hitcap steht mal an 1. Stelle - das ist ein fixer Wert, mehr bringt 0,nix

Ansonsten AP+Krit+Tempo+Rüstungsdurchschlag - je nach Klasse/Skillung ist eins wichtiger als das andere.

Jäger zB haben ein Soft-Hastecap - dh es gibt einen Wert mit dem bei div. Haste-Buffs wie durch Verb. Aspekt des Falken,Schnellfeuer,Kampfrausch,etc 
die "Castzeit" des einzig wirklichen Schusses mit eben solcher genau einen GCD (1,5sek) beträgt. 
Das Hard-Haste-Cap wäre wiederum der Wert wo das ohne zusätzliche Buffs/Proccs so ist - mehr Haste erhöht hier "nur" das Tempo vom Autoschuss - und ab da bringen andere Stats mehr.

Dann gibts noch AP+Krit - entweder direkt als Wertung oder über AGI (was den Vorteil hat, dass es mit SdK mehr wird) - und da gibts kein Limit, man könnte höchstens sagen 100% Krit, aber das wird man kaum erreichen - ab 35% würde ich sogar mehr auf AP gehen, da durch div. Buffs dann oft eh schon jeder 2. Schuss ein Krit ist und AP ein Multiplikator für nahezu jeden Schuss zählt und auch dem Pet was bringt. Und für AP gibt es keine Grenze...

Bei anderen Klassen siehts wohl ähnlich aus...

Ich sitz ehrlich jetzt schon bei jedem neuen Item (und viel gibts da nimmer) mit dem Taschenrechner..schau dass ich weiterhin möglichst knapp über Hitcap bin und dafür Agi,AP,Krit,Int (gibt als Jäger auch 1 AP und skaliert mit SdK) steigere...und da muss man genauestens rechnen, bringt mir jetzt paar Punkte mehr AP mehr als weniger AGI die aber durch Buffs wieder mehr wert sein können,etc...

Da ist dann eigentlich so gut wie immer wieder der Tausch von Items und auf jeden Fall umsockeln angesagt...(anfangs sogar umskillen, da man mit 3 Talentpunkten bis zu 3% Hit skillen kann, die aber woanders reingesteckt auch mehr bringen).

Irgendwann, und grad mit jetzigem Content ist diese Ziel nicht in weiter Ferne, hat man die bestmöglichste Kombination aus Items - und dann kann man mehr eben nur mehr mit bestmöglichsten Sockeln/Verzauberungen rausholen wo wiederum die Berufe ins Spiel kommen....

Von daher gibt es für mich eine optimale Kombi an Berufen für Raider - aber wie gesagt, über Sieg oder Wipe wird das letztendlich nicht entscheiden.

Andere haben andere Erwartungen/Anforderungen an Berufe - zB Gold sparen weil man sich Muni,Flasks,etc selbst farmen/herstellen kann....
Ist für mich wiederum kein Kriterium: alles was ich mir von wem anderen herstellen lassen bzw. aus dem AH holen kann, dafür brauch ich nicht selbst den Beruf haben.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. März 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ...



Wenn ich das bestmögliche Eqquip besitzen würde wären mir 8 AP ziemlich Schnurz, zumal ich anscheinend sogar noch "zu viel" draufgerechnet habe da ich mit 2 AP pro Agi rechnete. Ergo sollte sich der Agi/Crit Bonus die Wage halten mit den höheren AP Werten der anderen Berufe.

Ich bin mir bewusst was du meinst aber das lohnt den Aufwand nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Arkanmage könnte z.B. auch Int sockeln wollen zwecks ZM und Crit.


----------



## Harrysantosa (10. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Juwe-Only Stein gibt 32 ZM. Also 3x32=96 ZM. Allerdings müssen wir die Standardsteine die jeder bekommen kann abziehen.
> Das wäre 3x19 ZM. Also 57 ZM haben nicht Juweliere. Der Juwe hat also einen Bonus von 39 ZM.
> 
> ...
> ...



Deine Rechnung stimmt so nicht. 

Und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund, dass man die Erfordernisse des Kopf-Metasockel mit betrachten muss. 
Der Kopf-Meta für einen Mage benötigt 2 blaue Steine, damit er funktioniert. 
Die "besten" blauen Steine sind derzeit: +9 ZM und 5 (oder waren 3 egal) MP5
Diese kann man dann ebenfalls durch +32 ersetzen, weil sie für jede Sockelfarbe zählen. 
Und das war auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich vor kurzem Juwe gelernt hab. 

Vorher: 
2 mal blaub = 18 ZM
1 rot = 19 ZM
Summe = 37 ZM

Nachher: 
3 mal Metastein = 96 ZM

Differenz = +59 ZM
Und DAS macht tatsächlich einen ordentlichen Unterschied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. März 2009)

@Harrysantosa

Wenn dein Equip nur 3 Sockel hat dann hast du sogar recht.

Davon abgesehen habe ich absichtlich Zaubermacht und Zaubermacht Steine verglichen, anstelle von Zaubermacht+MP5 vs Zaubermacht. Denn genau dann tauchen derartige Diskrepanzen auf und es lässt sich nicht mehr 100%ig berechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn dadurch das du deine blauen Steine gegen die Juwe Steine tauschst, und nicht wie in meiner Rechnung rote Steine mit ZM, erhälst du quasi 20 ZM mehr durch Juwe als mit meiner Rechnung. Verlierst aber 6-10 MP5 (je nachdem wie viel der Stein nun genau bringt). 

Also steht in deiner Rechnung 20 ZM mehr gegen 6-10MP5. Das ist als vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte nem PvP Mage anstelle von ZM auch Ausdauer auf die Ringe geben, dann fällt der ZM Bonus dort komplett weg und Juwe wird anscheinlich deutlich besser, dann wird aber der Aspekt der erhöhten Audauer außer acht gelassen wenn man dann die ZM Werte vergleicht.

Also ist meine Rechnung nach wie vor korrekt da du etwas anderes verlierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie wichtig das ist, sei mal dahin gestellt (ein Arkanmage mit Manaproblemen z.B.).


----------



## CharlySteven (10. März 2009)

alle berufe ausser die farmberufe (kürschner, kräuter, bergbau)..... (schneiderrei weiß ich auch nix drüber was die so gutes bekommen)

nun. schriftgelehrter hat wohl die billigste varriante von allen da 1. die verzauberung auf schultern nur 1 rar-tinte kostet.... und man 2. nicht bei hodir farmen muss.
aber in endefekt muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was er für berufe gewählt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (10. März 2009)

Mhhhhh,

was einige immer gerne übersehen:

Klar, so eine kleine verbesserung reist es nicht unbedingt raus....

Aber die masse macht es ;-)

Wenn einer durch Berufe (ich geh jetzt mal auf DD's) nur 50ap (wert mal gerundet^^) mehr bekommt, dann ist das bei einem 25ger Raid mit ca. 17 DD's kurz mal 850 ap mehr.

Ob man seine Berufe nun gezielt wählt oder nicht, jeder Beruf bringt irgendwo ne kleine Verbesserung mit sich...

Die eine Klasse profitiert halt mehr von dem und die andere Klasse halt von einem anderen Beruf^^


----------



## Harrysantosa (11. März 2009)

Dark Guardian, wenn du es so siehst stimmt deine Rechnung natürlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der TE hat ja gefragt wie er als Raider seine Berufe wählen soll, daher bin ich beim Mage-Beispiel von einer Frostfire-Skillung ausgegangen. 

Natürlich hat man eine ganze Menge Sockelplätze. 
Wenn man jetzt seine Sockel so füllen will, daß der Sockelbonus nicht verloren geht, muss man zwangsweise blaue Steine (für Kopf-Meta) und teilweise orange sockeln. Dadurch geht aber einiges an möglicher ZM flöten...

Bei Frostfire skaliert aber ZM am höchsten, deshalb profitiert man hier sehr stark vom Beruf Juwe. 
Ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgerechnet, im Endeffekt hab ich 69 ZM dazu bekommen, weil ich 2 blaue und einen orangen Stein tauschen konnte. 
Die roten +19er hab ich natürlich gelassen wo sie sind, weil die ohnehin schon stark sind...


----------



## domes (24. März 2009)

Auch wenn das hier schon zum Teil genannt wurde, kann man zusammenfassend sagen, daß die Berufswahl im Raid einerseits von den "bop" Vorteilen abhängen sollte, andererseits ist es jedoch auch wichtig Preis/Leistung nicht ausser acht zu lassen. Folgende Vorteile gibt es:

Alchemie: effektivere Tränke
Bergbau: 50 Ausdauer
Ingenieurskunst: diverse kleine Gimmiks auf Benutzung (Speed, Verwandlung, Wiederbeleben etc)
Inschriftenkunde: Schulterverzauberungen
Juwehlenschleifen: 3 besondere Sockelsteine (Drachenaugen)
Kräuterkunde: kleiner self-hot
Kürschnerei: 32 Kritische Trefferwertung
Lederverarbeitung: besondere Armschienen/Hosen Pelzbesätze
Schmiedekunst: 2 Zusatzsockel
Schneiderei: besondere Umhang/Hosen Stickereien
Verzauberungskunst: Ringverzauberungen


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. März 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> alle berufe ausser die farmberufe (kürschner, kräuter, bergbau)..... (schneiderrei weiß ich auch nix drüber was die so gutes bekommen)
> 
> einspruch
> 
> ...


----------

